# Do Decalgirl skins...



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

lift up or curl at the edges/corners after prolonged use? DD's Nintendo DS came with skins and after a few weeks the corners started to curl and dirt stuck to the adhesive on both the skin and the Nintendo-very unsightly! I would like to buy skins for my K and DDs Nintendos.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> lift up or curl at the edges/corners after prolonged use? DD's Nintendo DS came with skins and after a few weeks the corners started to curl and dirt stuck to the adhesive on both the skin and the Nintendo-very unsightly! I would like to buy skins for my K and DDs Nintendos.


I've had a skin on my Kindle since Nov 8 and it still looks absolutely perfect. No curling or lifting.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> lift up or curl at the edges/corners after prolonged use? DD's Nintendo DS came with skins and after a few weeks the corners started to curl and dirt stuck to the adhesive on both the skin and the Nintendo-very unsightly! I would like to buy skins for my K and DDs Nintendos.


I've had my skin now for about a month and it looks as good as the day I installed it. No curling, peeling or anything. Hope that helps!
Ruby


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

No problem with mine and it is handled frequently!

Linda


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

I do not have a Decal Girl skin on my Kindle but I have had one on my Ipod for a long time and it has never curled or came loose at the edges. I've sometimes wondered if I could ever get the thing to come off but am so happy with it, I never tried.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Mom2...I had one for my old cell phone that I was constantly putting into and pulling out of the pocket of my jeans and it never lifted or curled. Their skins are high quality, not like the ones you would buy for the DS in the stores.*


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, now if I could only decide which one I like best!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

It's good to know you all have had no problem with the skins. Mine is on the way. Can't wait.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with mine and I have switched between my two skins a couple of times.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

No problem with mine at all.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't tried the DecalGirl skins yet, but I've heard nothing but good things.  I've been using my iStylez one and that's been working well for me.  I almost wish they didn't last as long as they did so that I'd have an excuse to order even more!  The 3 I ordered will probably last for quite awhile from the looks of it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I haven't tried the DecalGirl skins yet, but I've heard nothing but good things. I've been using my iStylez one and that's been working well for me. I almost wish they didn't last as long as they did so that I'd have an excuse to order even more! The 3 I ordered will probably last for quite awhile from the looks of it!


They are the exact same thing. iStylez is a reseller for DecalGirl.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I had no idea!  See that? Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I haven't had a problem with mine and I have switched between my two skins a couple of times.


That's good to know - I'd been wondering if you could use a skin again after removing it! Thanks!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

just be careful about removing it. especially around the key board


----------

